

Mdoc – markdown code documentation system - chutsu
http://chutsu.github.io/mdoc/
I created a markdown documentation system similar to Flatdoc, but has a layout similar to Backbone.js and Three.js&#x27;s API documentation. Just wanted some feedback to see if this is something people would use? :)
======
jotux
An example of documentation generated from mdoc would be nice.

~~~
chutsu
What you see in that link is* the generated doc. You set links in sidebar.md
to docs you want to show, and when you click on it, it GETs the markdown file
and renders it in the #content div.

Have a look here for another example of mdoc in action:
[http://chutsu.github.io/playground/](http://chutsu.github.io/playground/)

~~~
jotux
Seems to be a dead link.

